# Change in name in passport and certificates



## shyjus (Feb 23, 2012)

*#Name changed in this matter for privacy#*

My name is Rasak Jamal. I am an Indian citizen born in Dubai. I own a passport 

from the age of six months. In the passport my name is Rasak Jamal which is same 

as that in the birth certificate.

I returned to India for my further studies. Unfortunately in the Secondary School 

Leaving Certificate (SSLC) and other certificates my name is Rasak Jamaluddin 

Rawther.

I would like to be known as Rasak Jamal as in the passport in future (by publishing in gazette or by publishing in newspaper.)

I want to clarify that, When I am submitting my certificates for the Employment 

visa procedure, what are the acceptable Document proofs to be submitted along 

with the certificates in the visa issuing department to prove the change of name 

from Rasak Jamaluddin Rawther to Rasak Jamal.

Name in passport : Rasak Jamal

name in certificates : Rasak Jamaluddin Rawther

Will the visa issuing Dept Accept 

1. the advertisement given in the News paper for change of name 

2. the name change notification given in gazette 

3. the affidavit signed by the notary public

4. any other documents rather than the above said.

In hope of hearing a reliable information ASAP


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Have you had your name changed officially by deed poll?


----------



## shyjus (Feb 23, 2012)

[QUO TE=Pink Fairie;723553]Have you had your name changed officially by deed poll?[/QUOTE]

No, i didnt I want to know , if i change the name same as my passport, and i submit my education documents for visa the name will be different

what is the document that can prove my name change to the visa issuing authorities


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

shyjus said:


> [QUO TE=Pink Fairie;723553]Have you had your name changed officially by deed poll?


No, i didnt I want to know , if i change the name same as my passport, and i submit my education documents for visa the name will be different

what is the document that can prove my name change to the visa issuing authorities[/QUOTE]

The only legal document for a name change is a deed poll as get as I'm aware.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It would have to be a legal document. In the UK, when you change your name, it is called "by deed poll". So, you would need to go through the legal process in your own country and whatever document you are issued with would need to go through certain formalities. This would start with the notarization as a true copy by a registered lawyer. You would need to contact the UAE Embassy in India to find out what else you need to do with it to make it acceptable to support the documents for your visa application. Bear in mind that a translation may also be required and I would imagine that would have to be notarized. Remember, each step you take in this respect costs money, so make sure you know in advance what you need to do to make sure you don't do anything unnecessarily.


----------

